# Does anybody know these famous HO Ebay sellers ? Need help !



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, please does anybody know these longtime famous HO Ebay sellers ?

dmwrr526
mikecdog

I need their email address or any other way to contact them, does anybody have it ? I bought from them years ago when I had and could use Paypal, but now there is no way for me to privately contact them, they are only on Ebay and I cannot contact them there. They will remenber me once I establish contact.

dmwrr526 is from Fenelton PA 16034
mikecdog is from Preston, ID 83263


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

If they currently have items for sale on eBay, you can contact them. At the bottom of the sale page there is a section that says About the Seller. 
In that section it may say Show More. Select this. You should see a line which says Ask Seller a Question. Select this, type your message and Send.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

At the bottom of his ads there should also be a link that says "Aske seller a question about this item"

Even if you do not have an E-Bay any longer you can log in via Google or Facebook. I do believe you have to be logged in one way or another to contact a seller though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Famous?

Never heard of them. 
What makes them famous?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

click link to their page and go to contact seller

https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-PENN...757391?hash=item4692de5e4f:g:YTQAAOSwuxtcnwgb


https://www.ebay.com/itm/HELJAN-HO-...792400?hash=item5b550ac250:g:lMMAAOSwKaBcoLSY


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the 'contact seller' link works for me ...
never heard of them before, only have 7500 sales or so ..


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Nothing works, neither with Google nor Facebook when I try to log in to contact the seller. The point is I want to buy some stuff on Ebay and need somebody to either bid or buy it now for me. I would give the person 5 dollars per transaction from one seller. Anybody willing to do that, please ? We would discuss the details privately.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Nothing works, neither with Google nor Facebook when I try to log in to contact the seller. The point is I want to buy some stuff on Ebay and need somebody to either bid or buy it now for me. I would give the person 5 dollars per transaction from one seller. Anybody willing to do that, please ? We would discuss the details privately.


A few years ago you mentioned that you would send trains to a "friend" in the states to sell on Ebay.
How about you contacting your friend?

I may be wrong, but I don't think you will find anyone here that wants to do that. :smokin:


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

[QUOTE= I would give the person 5 dollars per transaction

Do I hear 10...10... 20? Do I hear 20...?


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, I did, but eventually that contact became too expensive to continue. That's why now I am fresh on the lookout for a compassionate good-natured railroader who would help me out a little bit for a modest commission, I'm not a business person, just an enthusiast in Nicaragua. If interested, please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

jdr3366 said:


> I would give the person 5 dollars per transaction
> Do I hear 10...10... 20? Do I hear 20...?[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but this is a third world country plus the ongoing social-political crisis, check the news, a preview to Venezuela's society destruction with all the incoming sanctions from the US and EU. A security guard makes $ 150 a month supporting a family of 6. Yet I do understand you, even 20 can be peanuts.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow, nothing, nobody so far ! Can anybody please dare ask them on Ebay their names and or how to reach them outside of ebay (obviously you won't put it that way there) ?


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Um... I don't think so. Nice try.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Um... I don't think so. Nice try.


??? You don't think what, lol ? I can understand not everybody has the balls, the skills, or just luck to contact a seller through Ebay managing to buy from him outside that marketplace avoiding Paypal. I've humbly stated my case and so far no one has followed through. Yet it's more honorable to try to solve my issue than do nothing about it, that's why we are all here enjoying what we love - railroading and anything associated with that, aren't we ?


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

It has nothing to do with balls or skills, just common sense. I smell a scam.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cab1 said:


> It has nothing to do with balls or skills, just common sense. I smell a scam.


:hah: From Nigeria? Really? A scam. :laugh:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

heck, I'll give it a shot. Oh, wait a minute, I'm still waiting for the prince to deposit my $15 million in my bank account. He needs to do this soon because my money disappears as fast as Social Security puts it there.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

He’s from Nicaragua, not Nigeria. 
It’s obvious this thread has gone nowhere. Maybe a moderator can put it out of it’s misery?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

prrfan said:


> He’s from Nicaragua, not Nigeria.
> It’s obvious this thread has gone nowhere. Maybe a moderator can put it out of it’s misery?


OK thanks for pointing that out.

I think he moved there from Nigeria.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i would contact the seller somehow, unless they do not want to ship to nicaragua at all for some reason ...
getting it shipped up here first would add un-neccessary expenses, including gst and duty


----------



## Steam&Diesel (Feb 19, 2018)

I am fairly certain that even if you do contact the seller you and the seller will not be able to exchange personal info such as an email address (even by the "name dot com" way). Ebay frowns on sellers and buyers who try to go around them (no money for them) and they do monitor such activity.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

wvgca said:


> i would contact the seller somehow, unless they do not want to ship to nicaragua at all for some reason ...
> getting it shipped up here first would add un-neccessary expenses, including gst and duty


The fact is these two sellers knew me at one point, I bought from them with Paypal years ago, they shipped to Nicaragua without a problem, like any sale worldwide. But once my Paypal account was gone, there was no way to contact them at all, the email addresses were inaccessible and I tried to research them through Google and Facebook, to no avail. I don't know or remember their real names, the whole trouble to begin with. I hoped that someone here has bought from them as they've been around for a long time selling a huge variety of locomotives. Some silly comments involving the notorious Nigerian type of scam from bored, I guess, railroaders ( guys, I can never figure out how even a disabled toddler is able to discern it, but not me, an ex university teacher, lol) are worth the email junk folder or the pathetic Charles Keepler nothingburger, not my thread. Anyway, let's stop it here, but if somebody happens to find out anything, you know where to turn, thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You really don't see why people might find this problematic? The risk of getting stuck with something if a transaction falls through, or getting banned from eBay by violating the terms of service. What you're asking people to do isn't effortless or without risk, and frankly what you're offering to pay for acting as a go-between doesn't justify either the effort or the risk. I understand the issue about the relative value or $5 in both economies; but the problem is that the payoff has to be valuable to the recipient in his economy. It may be 10% of your yearly income, but when it's about a third of the minimum wage in the recipient's economy, it doesn't represent the same level of value to him.

So you're left with appealing to people's better natures... and when you decide that you're going to insult people who won't help ("don't have the balls", bored") your odds of making that appeal successfully just went out the window, too.

You obviously have access to the internet; I don't know what restrictions are placed on access to various websites in Nicaragua, and you never said WHY you no longer have access to eBay and PayPal (red flags for many here), but I would say that trying to get a third party to act as a middle man isn't a viable approach; and I would dig deeper for alternate payment methods and ways of contacting these folks.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! You're good! I like the hook you put on the end. You've been a player for a long time, huh? If I were running a bunko outfit or boiler room I'd sure like to have you working for me. I'd make a lot of money. Do you know how many guys like you call my home phone at 9 PM every night to push their crap? I particularly like the one about treasury agents on their way to my home to arrest me and take me to jail if I don't confirm my Social Security number within the next 60 seconds. That's a good one. I might use that one of these days. Here's a thought. Why don't you leave these people alone and I'll give you Elvis's secret number, I promise. He's not dead you know. He works with me at the CIA.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

holava said:


> Hi, please does anybody know these longtime famous HO Ebay sellers ?
> 
> dmwrr526
> mikecdog
> ...


Post up your telephone number. I will contact them on e-bay and have them call you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> The fact is these two sellers knew me at one point, I bought from them with Paypal years ago, they shipped to Nicaragua without a problem, like any sale worldwide. But once my Paypal account was gone, there was no way to contact them at all, the email addresses were inaccessible and I tried to research them through Google and Facebook, to no avail. I don't know or remember their real names, the whole trouble to begin with. I hoped that someone here has bought from them as they've been around for a long time selling a huge variety of locomotives. Some silly comments involving the notorious Nigerian type of scam from bored, I guess, railroaders ( guys, I can never figure out how even a disabled toddler is able to discern it, but not me, an ex university teacher, lol) are worth the email junk folder or the pathetic Charles Keepler nothingburger, not my thread. Anyway, let's stop it here, but if somebody happens to find out anything, you know where to turn, thanks.



Bored? LOL
ex university teacher?
On the internet one can be whatever one wants to be. 

Dennis posted a reply, but wait......no phone huh?
Or don't you have any "balls"?
No Paypal anymore, don't tell why.


Like I said, Good luck finding someone here to fall for.......I mean to help you. :smokin:


----------



## Steam&Diesel (Feb 19, 2018)

You should be able to contact them yourself as they both have items listed for sale. I, and it seems others, do not understand why you need to go through a third party. If you no longer have a PayPal account the seller(s) might be willing to work with you on payment. Ask them. If you need their personal contact information you can try to get that at the same time. 

dmwrr526:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROTO-2000...hash=item56c2c0e7fe:m:mJEXFZL97JSAhsMHpGQuGlA

mikecdog:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/walthers-U...489962?hash=item4693bf2b6a:g:U6wAAOSwq6VcO8SC


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, gents and ladies. I just got this private message from our old pal, Mr. Holava. I guess he wants to take it personal. Well, I don't know about all of you, but I'm done with this guy. His behavior just proves my point. Judging from the restraint all of you have shown in regards to this thread, so are many of you. I hope no one got bit. This is a train forum. We talk about trains here. There are kids that come to this site - and we're lucky to have them. They are the future of this hobby. Whoever wants to talk about trains or has questions or a problem they need help with, they're welcome in my book. No matter who they are or where they come from. If not, they should take it down the road. Mr. Holava just don't get that. I hope he finds solitude in his new venture as a screenplay writer. It just so happens I am a reel book and screenplay writer. I'm sure Mr. Holava will feel right at home with all the sharks and barracudas he'll be rubbing elbows with. Maybe he should try Bollywood first.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
holava

Gang Labourer

Join Date: Aug 2015
Location: Managua
Posts: 65

You are really funny to mock me "that I am good and you like the hook on the end and how you would have me working for you", lol ! WTF, how could an ex university teacher with a history in Hollywood as a screenwriter work for anybody anymore ? The dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest's legacy I have left behind as a cosmopolitan occult author finally led to enlightenment in the tropical paradise of Nicaragua or Serious Entertainment is my platform ... dig it ! ?

https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Hey, gents and ladies. I just got this private message from our old pal, Mr. Holava. I guess he wants to take it personal. Well, I don't know about all of you, but I'm done with this guy. His behavior just proves my point. Judging from the restraint all of you have shown in regards to this thread, so are many of you. I hope no one got bit. This is a forum. We talk about here. There are kids that come to this site - and we're lucky to have them. They are the future of this hobby. Whoever wants to talk about or has questions or a problem they need help with, they're welcome in my book. No matter who they are or where they come from. If not, they should take it down the road. Mr. Holava just don't get that. I hope he finds solitude in his new venture as a screenplay writer. It just so happens I am a reel book and screenplay writer. I'm sure Mr. Holava will feel right at home with all the sharks and barracudas he'll be rubbing elbows with. Maybe he should try Bollywood first.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> holava
> ...


Hereby this Cab1's pathetic assumptions or malicious guesses are proven completely wrong as he has brought it all on off the track because my thread has always been about dmwrr526 and mikecdog, HO Ebay sellers and the way to contact them to buy from them. Can the owner of this forum or some moderator intervene as I already pleaded to stop it right there and unfortunately silly attacks on me continue, all this disrupting the friendly atmosphere around here most of us want and enjoy ? I already suggested that all other whining be transferred to the Charles Keepler thread I don't feel like "contributing to".

By the way, it's just unbeliavable that nobody has bought from these two Ebay sellers sharing their email. Again, let's all relax and wait for a hero to emerge, thank you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

did you ever get to contact those two sellers ?


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

wvgca said:


> did you ever get to contact those two sellers ?


No, still unlucky for the last couple years. As I described earlier, I have checked Google and social media and unfortunately they happen to be only on Ebay where I am unable to contact them to contact me. The hero has not emerged yet ! Thanks for your concern. Yet in two weeks an American Nicaraguan comes to see his dad in Nicaragua bringing me some heavy train stuff bought on Ebay for me, I wired him money through Western Union so I will have my fix after some frustration.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting for that Prince to send me the millions of $.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ah-ha. Finally the magic words, Western Union. Let's close the thread!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A "Hero"?

Wire me the money thru Western Union and I will buy you some trains. 
Give me a list. :smokin:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a feeling someone is going to very angry in two weeks.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Anybody getting the feeling there might be something wrong with this picture?


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Railroaders, as long as we are all being entertained even without my Serious Entertainment, https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/ things are good, no matter the essence of my original thread is gone or still pending, lol. DJ, what was that, sooo funny ? Dennis, do you read the news? Get some update on the Trump thirdworld shole country, Western Unions and Moneygram are on every corner here. How do you think people survive here ? Receiving dollars through these popular outlets from their US family members for decades, I've been here since 1997 witnessing and very actively participating in that myself, Western Union, Moneygram, Ria Money Transfer, pure magic for real, money in, money out, seriously, lol ! Big Ed, now you sound tricky, though after all your mean posts one would think you'd grab the money and run away, wouldn't you ? Had you said it your first shot, I would've gone with you. Gramps, don't scare me, God forbid, his brother brought me a lot last time. Deane, you are right, let's keep focusing on contacting those two Ebay sellers and praying for the hero to give some happy ending closure to this thread we actually crave. It's been a long bumpy ride ...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This has my vote for Most Annoying Thread Ever.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

prrfan said:


> This has my vote for Most Annoying Thread Ever.


Honestly, all I had expected was 2 key emails before it turned into this circus. No need to get bothered. Easy, it's train-related. The puzzle is on !


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

prrfan said:


> This has my vote for Most Annoying Thread Ever.



not in the least ....
you should check out ed's threads, if they're still here, lol [Ed-RRR]


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

That must have been before my time. Lol.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

prrfan said:


> That must have been before my time. Lol.





it ended about three years ago .....sorry ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wvgca said:


> it ended about three years ago .....sorry ...


Has it been that long? My how time flies when you don't have to spend it correcting incorrect information posted by a know-it-all jackass!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Has it been that long? My how time flies



I -think- three years?? , maybe only two, dunno ??
When in doubt, look it up .. last day here was 10-05-2016 before he disappeared, or wandered along with another user id ..
so, a little less than three years now ..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola..........I don't need your money. 
My posts didn't really get nasty, yet !

You want to see nasty? :smokin:

I think you have been more nasty then anyone who posted.
Telling everyone they don't have the "alls" to "help" you. Plus other comments.

Like I have been saying,

I DON'T THINK YOU WILL FIND ANYONE HERE TO DO WHAT YOU WANT DONE.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Hola..........I don't need your money.
> My posts didn't really get nasty, yet !
> 
> You want to see nasty? :smokin:
> ...


ADIOS ... even if you needed it !
Nastier would be grammatically correct !
No ! And yes, just for curiosity ! I mean, who would want to see some nasty really mean Big Ed railroading like this ? I guess most think you just misunderstand, misrepresent the facts, you just figured or imagined or misread or misunderstood my words, making a furious little clown of yourself venting your possibly railroading frustrations, histrionic, such as failing to hit a nail or decouple or throw a switch, who knows Bigadd. We had heard you even before you uttered your negative, extremely unfriendly thoughts and prayers ! Like everybody appreciates what you zealously don't think, lol ! GET OUT OF MY THREAD ONCE AND FOR ALL with or without being nasty, NOW !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> ADIOS ... even if you needed it !
> Nastier would be grammatically correct !
> No ! And yes, just for curiosity ! I mean, who would want to see some nasty really mean Big Ed railroading like this ? I guess most think you just misunderstand, misrepresent the facts, you just figured or imagined or misread or misunderstood my words, making a furious little clown of yourself venting your possibly railroading frustrations, histrionic, such as failing to hit a nail or decouple or throw a switch, who knows Bigadd. We had heard you even before you uttered your negative, extremely unfriendly thoughts and prayers ! Like everybody appreciates what you zealously don't think, lol ! GET OUT OF MY THREAD ONCE AND FOR ALL with or without being nasty, NOW !




Hey Bubba, Like everyone says this thread (if you want to call it that) should be 
LOCKED


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Hey Bubba, Like everyone says this thread (if you want to call it that) should be
> LOCKED
> 
> 
> ...


Steam or diesel ?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Re: Ed’s Threads
CT Valley & WVGCA: (Sorry, I can’t quote posts from phone for some reason). 
No, I’ve been here longer than that. I either missed them or blanked them from my memory. After reading CTValley’s post, I don’t think I’ll be looking for them, either.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

holava said:


> Steam or diesel ?


Inner or outter track ?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

prrfan said:


> No, I’ve been here longer than that. I either missed them or blanked them from my memory. After reading CTValley’s post, I don’t think I’ll be looking for them, either.





no problem, he is banned anyways ...
there's more than one way to do most things, and then there is the totally wrong way that could get a new user into trouble, lol


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

prrfan said:


> Re: Ed’s Threads
> CT Valley & WVGCA: (Sorry, I can’t quote posts from phone for some reason).
> No, I’ve been here longer than that. I either missed them or blanked them from my memory. After reading CTValley’s post, I don’t think I’ll be looking for them, either.


If you have Samsung, Android. Look for a checkbox in upper right of post. Check it, then you should see a " option show up


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea, I’ve done that, but it doesn’t let me write anything after that.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

To OP, Holava,
Instead of all this conflict over these ebay sellers, why don’t you simply tell us what you are looking to buy from them? 
I have a hard time to believe that whatever it is, only these two vendors sell it. 
I’ll bet if we know the specific items you want, someone here can give you a source for them other than ebay. 
Otherwise you can pretty much expect the same results. 
YOU be the hero and just tell us exactly what items you want.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

prrfan said:


> Yea, I’ve done that, but it doesn’t let me write anything after that.


If you see the quote, then scroll to end of QUOTE and tap screen to get the courser there


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I’ve done that, but it doesn’t let me write anything after that.
> ...


That did it. Thanks. I was trying to go below the line. I’ve done it before, just forgot. My head is getting softer as I get older.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

prrfan said:


> To OP, Holava,
> Instead of all this conflict over these ebay sellers, why don’t you simply tell us what you are looking to buy from them?
> I have a hard time to believe that whatever it is, only these two vendors sell it.
> I’ll bet if we know the specific items you want, someone here can give you a source for them other than ebay.
> ...


Normally, this would be the way to go, thank you for being positively creative, but considering that mikecdog has an enormous selection of used locomotives in excellent condition, of which I want really many as a bulk, in one place, makes any other option much less cost-effective. For example, 20 locos from this seller at one time in one package directly to Nicaragua, without substantial ebay and paypal fees and other middlemen, and surely receiving an additional discount for the bulk, makes a huge $ difference plus some necessary minimum hassle. The same with the other seller. Do you see my point ? Have I made myself clear, common sense ? Now do you understand, in good faith, why I made a thread like this simply seeking their personal emails only to face the really unexpected free fire bullock storm afterwards complicating my low key presence on such a nice model train forum ?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Just one final question and then I’m done with this. If you have no access to ebay, how do you plan to select the merchandise from the sellers? 
How do you pick out those 20 locos for that package? Sorry, but this still isn’t making sense. 
It sounds more like you do have access to ebay but you just want someone to help you dodge the fees. I think it’s been stated clearly by several of us that no one is going to do that.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, this thread is quite a can of worms.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

prrfan said:


> Just one final question and then I’m done with this. If you have no access to ebay, how do you plan to select the merchandise from the sellers?
> How do you pick out those 20 locos for that package? Sorry, but this still isn’t making sense.
> It sounds more like you do have access to ebay but you just want someone to help you dodge the fees. I think it’s been stated clearly by several of us that no one is going to do that.


Look, I guess it never happened to you, I am logged into my ebay account, czechwizard, look it up for your peace of mind, to see everything in my watchlist, who bids on what, etc, but I cannot bid, buy, send a message, I AM BLOCKED ! MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS BLOCKED, TOO. DIG IT ? !!! Wasn't that clear from the very beginning ? I thought it was. Sorry, but if this still doesn't make sense, what does, lol ?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

They block people for a reason. Best of luck.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

holava said:


> but I cannot bid, buy, send a message, I AM BLOCKED ! MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS BLOCKED, TOO. DIG IT ? !!! Wasn't that clear from the very beginning ? I thought it was. Sorry, but if this still doesn't make sense, what does, lol ?



Actually this is the first time you mentioned being blocked ...
are you you blocked from just those sellers ?? or all sellers ? this is on ebay to be specific ..
If it's just those sellers, well, they must have had a reason to block you, they won't just do it for fun .. if it's ALL sellers that you cannot bid on, well... that probably means that ebay itself blocked you , first time I have heard of that, but it's not impossible ... strange?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

You are not blocked , you are no longer a user .... either you closed your account, or ebay did ... can't help you get around that ...











Username czechwizard (Feedback score 688)
No longer a registered user


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

prrfan said:


> This has my vote for Most Annoying Thread Ever.


... but but but you keep coming back, you are being attracted to the irresistible. I feel you'd love to help somehow despite all the hostility, yet your pride or double standard won't let you, lol. So come on, go, fan, no restraint, go fetch their emails ! Indeed, wellwishers are a step closer to achieving my ultimate goal, for MTF's sake, their friggin emails ! Based on views, I start to believe, without holding my breath, this has become one of the hottest and most entertaining posts here, and I don't even mention the duel, steam or diesel, inner or outter track, you know, obviously just an HO scale train thing, lol, between me, poor Gang Labourer yeah, that's my real life picture, and notoriouly mean Big Ed, that clownish avatar with a lot of MTF authority, Railroad Tycoon, claiming that all your posts, folks, are nasty but that mine is "more nasty".

https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

well, did something i thought i'd never do ...lol
the first user didn't allow contact seller directly, just questions to be answered ..
the second seller allowed direct contact, sent him a message asking about private mail address, we'll see ??


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

wvgca said:


> You are not blocked , you are no longer a user .... either you closed your account, or ebay did ... can't help you get around that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am done with Ebay and Ebay is done with me ! And so am I with Paypal as their business partner ! Yet I had great relationships with sellers, mikecdog and dmwrr526 were great sellers and I am sure they will remember me in the positive light. At the Nicaraguan Post Office they say I've been the only railroader around here for about 10 years, so, I guess, not many Ebay sellers sell trains to Nicaragua. No longer a registered user is appropriate ! Thank you, sir, for throwing some light on this dark "atmosfear". Perhaps I will be treated nicer now, seriously.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

would have been a LOT easier if you just would have said you were no longer a registered ebay user ... sigh...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

holava said:


> Perhaps I will be treated nicer now, seriously.


You reap what you sow. You can't sit here and hurl insults at people and expect people to treat you nicely.

You also continually sidestep people's valid concerns about why, exactly, you no longer have PayPal and eBay accounts.

Drop the victim act, keep your responses polite -- even (or especially) in the face of adversity -- and above all, respect and address people's concerns that your situation and requests are unusual, and often associated with scammers. You may not be one, but there are too many of them out there, so as the requester, you need to earn OUR trust, not insult people for not giving it blindly.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting read, check out this thread from 2011.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7413&highlight=Train+Treat+Campaign+vision


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

morland said:


> Interesting read, check out this thread from 2011.
> 
> https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7413&highlight=Train+Treat+Campaign+vision


Thanks I was looking for that to post here from the A hole.
I think there are a few more from him too. :smokin:

edit, Notice I did not say anything to the scammer back then.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> You reap what you sow. You can't sit here and hurl insults at people and expect people to treat you nicely.
> 
> You also continually sidestep people's valid concerns about why, exactly, you no longer have PayPal and eBay accounts.
> 
> Drop the victim act, keep your responses polite -- even (or especially) in the face of adversity -- and above all, respect and address people's concerns that your situation and requests are unusual, and often associated with scammers. You may not be one, but there are too many of them out there, so as the requester, you need to earn OUR trust, not insult people for not giving it blindly.


You've got to be kidding ? Me, hurling insults at people ? I just presented my valid case, standing humbly my ground, and confronted a few really mean or playing free dumb in a joyful way. I am neither a victim nor a victimizer, just a funny guy with a great sense of humor, they say, above all !

My wife, upon reading all the "respectful" insults/responses, says, knowing me as the dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest from Serious Entertainment, https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/, that I've been so incredibly polite and nice here that she can't take it anymore, asking me who those biatching "MTFs" are, lol !

The point here was not anybody's concerns or curiosity why I parted ways with Ebay and Paypal, looking for somebody who bought from the sellers and IS WILLING to share it has always been, my inability to reach them was a starting point, looking for help, like any other member needing something !

Yes, my situation as a modeler to get equippment without Ebay and Paypal, my adversaries, is of great disadvantage and actually very uncommon as I am not a scammer a few, good-natured, I'm sure, fellas labeled me.

And, yes, like any good guy next door, I'd like to earn anybody's trust unless you're really bad without insulting anybody unwilling to cooperate, but yes, playfully confront the nasty !


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i just did a search, using the term 'holava' , and read the old posts from a while back ...
i rescind all offers of assistance of any or all kinds, effective immediately ..
you are some kind of 'special' ...


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

morland said:


> Interesting read, check out this thread from 2011.
> 
> https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7413&highlight=+Treat+Campaign+vision


Thanks. Are you telling me you're my first fan before I even got promoted to the A hole by little scared Big Ed who never took my duel proposal ?

Oh, yeah, a 110 % authentic piece of history, how my public train efforts got brutally crushed, back in 2011, so I've had to go private, left with bittersweet feelings due to the big project never materialized. That thread documented very well my good intentions, sincerity and transparency, speaking my mind as thoughts occurred without calculating anything, exactly what I'm doing right now, and all my life anyway, believe it or not, and no matter one MTF member said it was a great thread, it got locked yielding no results whatsoever despite my monumental efforts. I've been forced to enjoy trains only privately, not too bad, though, just like you guys, no charity.

Yet don't you think that my Train or Treat (not Trick or Treat, lol), cause was really noble, original, unprecedented, I mean, train driven ?

And yet again, I'm in the middle of something dramatic happening in this tropical country while playing with trains, just like when I was in the US, check the news on Nicaragua, I can't talk on that subject, a matter of life and death, seriously.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

holava said:


> Thanks. Are you telling me you're my first fan before I even got promoted to the A hole by little scared Big Ed who never took my duel proposal ?
> 
> Oh, yeah, a 110 % authentic piece of history, how my public train efforts got brutally crushed, back in 2011, so I've had to go private, left with bittersweet feelings due to the big project never materialized. That thread documented very well my good intentions, sincerity and transparency, speaking my mind as thoughts occurred without calculating anything, exactly what I'm doing right now, and all my life anyway, believe it or not, and no matter one MTF member said it was a great thread, it got locked yielding no results whatsoever despite my monumental efforts. I've been forced to enjoy trains only privately, not too bad, though, just like you guys, no charity.
> 
> ...


A quick search of the forum yielded the results of the link to this thread. I did not say it was positive or negative but merely an interesting read.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

morland said:


> A quick search of the forum yielded the results of the link to this thread. I did not say it was positive or negative but merely an interesting read.
> 
> I used Google's translator to translate my message to the Czech language. I wonder if it reads the same to you? I realize English is not your native language so a lot of what you are saying comes across as a little disjointed. Maybe chalk a lot of it up to "lost in translation"? Food for thought...
> 
> ...


Lol, by now I have read all my threads, refreshing my memory a bit. I must be getting really old, 45, because I didn't remember how many f(r)iends I had made here or what the responses actually were like back then. I was young, all over the Internet 8 - 9 years ago. There was some economic crisis, too. I don't remember much, but basically I shouldn't be surprised, negative attitude anywhere was the norm. Overall, I've been struggling on all levels, documenting it as authentic entertainment, nothing more or less, good or bad, it's individual, you be the judge, which some MTF members have been anyway, and Holava is no exception, yet no big deal. Trains make us all friends, don't they ? There's no need to make an elephant out of an ant. Everybody has a way to go about things. I'm not perfect.

As far as trains, to keep you all updated, I made terribly expensive mistakes back then regarding my buying Bachmann DCC EZ track, hundreds of feet of track, dozens of DCC turnouts and double turnouts and DCC locomotives. Imagine all the bulk, original prices plus postage, import duties, in quite a short time, for most of you beyond your wildest guesses or dreams. I couldn't believe the Customs guys here, they couldn't believe me, you get my point. When I set it all up by myself, I sacrificed all my huge living room, first, I found out, physically, I could not use DCC because I am a one armed man, which I hoped I could. Then, oh, the damned free track software, karma is a biatch, I agree and accept, it was practically good for nothing to me at trying to make my unusual layout interesting. I had to improvise anyway. When finished, I saw the EZ track look very toylike, even a helix didn't improve it much. The switching operation was another nightmare. At one point, I really wanted to smash the whole layout. I was so disappointed, all was just plain wrong. I'm not sure, but maybe in a year I took it all apart crying like a baby and eventually sold all the Bachmann EZ track and DCC controller, replacing it with Piko A gleis and Atlas code 100 snap track, starting all over again, my best decision ever ! Today, 5 - 6 years later, I am very happy with my 2 layouts, 1 HO scale, 1 N scale above. If I had a phone or a camera I would show all of you, not to brag but to offer, make peace with anyone who has been waging a war, however justified, with me for whatever reason. My standpoint has always been that I defend myself, even if I'm wrong, possibly due to my handicap from childhood when I had a bad accident but survived. For that I apologize but, by design, chance, or mistake I do stand my ground, I'm just human.

P.S. I might tell my wife to take a few pictures of the layouts. What do you think, railroaders ?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Holavaa, show us your trains please.

:ttiwwop:


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Why is this nonsense still going on? What a waste of time this thread is......


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The thread reminds me of that TV show "LOST".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A duel???
Ha Ha Ha 

I guess since you challenged me it will be my choice of weapons?

Where will it take place?
Your funny Bubba. :goofball:


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*does anybody know these longtime famous HO Ebay sellers ?*

Hey, holava! My old buddy! I thought you died and went to heaven! I see you got your 'Vladimir Putin' look going on! You movie star!

Why are we still playing with this guy folks?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Entertainment for John and the Mods. :laugh:


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Hey, holava! My old buddy! I thought you died and went to heaven! I see you got your 'Vladimir Putin' look going on! You movie star! Two can play that game!
> 
> Why are we still playing with this guy folks?


Hey, waz up, dude ? All good, kind of. My Putin look, shirtless, lol ? Nah, I don't have a bazooka, but I'm winning like Trump, lol. I just challenged my good old funny Bubba Big Ed to a duel for being too nice with me, steam or diesel, inner or outer track, you know, a pure train thing, the real picture is taken from one of my PDF bestsellers, "The Phoenix Stardom Of Snowwhite Lady Gaga - Or My Secret Vault Relationship With Her". Wanna swap it for a train ?

We railroaders are still kids, never grow up, always play ... no game over !

So folks, why are you still kicking the HOLAVA can ? I don't dig it ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I tried to help you see the error of your ways, but you just chose to double down on the victim act and once again dismiss everyone's perfectly valid concerns. It was predictable that you would respond like that, but that didn't stop me from trying.

You are now on my "blocked" list. Maybe someone else has the patience to keep trying to talk sense into you. I've wasted enough time on your nonsense already.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Me posting in epic thread.



Big Ed said:


> A duel???
> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> I guess since you challenged me it will be my choice of weapons?
> ...


If it would have been me chalanged I'd pick sausages for weapons. 

"Sausages at dawn!"

let me know if you ever need a second .


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tankist:

Linguica or Kielbasa? I guess this is the new normal. Give the mob their cake and circus. I'm starting to like it. It's entertainment, right? Yeah, I know, I should know better. I'm just a prickly old New England swamp Yankee. It seems like every spring the dentist is yanking another tooth out of my mouth, but I just can't help myself. The guy just don't get it and it's so much fun to use his own words to make him look like a fool. I don't think he has a full understanding of American English to know better. They say English is one of the hardest langues to learn.

Anyway, summer is coming. Most folks will be spending more time out doors and that means there will be some good deals on steam and diesel locomotives. I just picked up a Broadway Limited #5644 Great Northern S-2 4-8-4, #2577 with vestibule cab, Glacier Park, w/Sound/DC/DCC/Smoke for a good price. It's a beautiful steamer. Now's the time to keep your powder dry until the season really cranks up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> Me posting in epic thread.
> 
> 
> If it would have been me chalanged I'd pick sausages for weapons.
> ...



Has to be HOT sausages.
Whoever eats the most in 10 mins win. :laugh:

I think his duel has something to do with pirates? 
Not sure and he won't tell, if he does no one will understand him.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Dennis461 said:


> Holavaa, show us your trains please.
> 
> :ttiwwop:


To make my well bashed request worth a cent or two. I'm holding my breath and bracing me, myself, and I to receive another storm ...


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not bad, more than what I have on my table right now. Which is nothing. I still have to work out some technical problems before I can even start laying track. I did get half my DCC system installed though. If you started out with this and stuck to trains, instead of blowing smoke up everybody's nose with all that sleazy crap, you wouldn't have to be bracing yourself for anything. That's what this site is all about and folks here are not stupid. If you can put together all this and able to afford it you should be able to complete a straightforward transaction on your own. You're not the injured party.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Not bad, more than what I have on my table right now. Which is nothing. I still have to work out some technical problems before I can even start laying track. I did get half my DCC system installed though. If you started out with this and stuck to trains, instead of blowing smoke up everybody's nose with all that sleazy crap, you wouldn't have to be bracing yourself for anything. That's what this site is all about and folks here are not stupid. If you can put together all this and able to afford it you should be able to complete a straightforward transaction on your own. You're not the injured party.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, I read you loud and clear, my good old buddy. Over a thousand feet of track, a hundred fifty plus turnouts and double crossovers, etc. as an innovative and truly unprecedented https://trainlandnicaragua.blogspot.com/ consequence of my Serious Entertainment, thanks for the magic label. Pretty effective, to say the least. Now imagine what I could have done without it, and with both hands, lol !

For a third time, I repeat here, I am neither a victim nor a victimizer ! The essence or objective of the thread remains the same, so it's back on. The pictures were but a small courtesy of my wife only to please one specific member, he knows who he is, and all those MTF members who have not expressed themselves so far in this thread. Yet, like I have pointed out, trains may erase one's irreconcilable differences. Long live the trains !


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

in the first photo, on the tracks that you do not have covered with trains ... you have bends or tweaks where they join... quite noticeable ..

I assume these exist in other spots as well, it would probably be worthwhile to straighten these out before finishing, I -assume- that you are going to add ballast ???

It would kinda be a shame to get so far and not finish it properly ? It's much too 'busy' for my taste, but the only one that has to be happy with it is you ..


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

wvgca said:


> in the first photo, on the tracks that you do not have covered with ... you have bends or tweaks where they join... quite noticeable ..
> 
> I assume these exist in other spots as well, it would probably be worthwhile to straighten these out before finishing, I -assume- that you are going to add ballast ???
> 
> It would kinda be a shame to get so far and not finish it properly ? It's much too 'busy' for my taste, but the only one that has to be happy with it is you ..


You are right, I know, some day. I "finished" the 2 layouts 5 or 6 years ago, the way it is today. It took me like a year and I've been just running trains ever since, a few hours a day. Since the beginning of the civil revolt, last April, and nowadays in the ever getting worse great depression, I do the double time.

Today I got a major blow when I went to Moneygram to pick up some money from Canada after the approved online transfer check as I normally do for more than a decade, I was informed I was blocked on Moneygram, supposedly Moneygram's policy, so no lol. No questions asked, no reasons given, no more details. The circle closes ... I aint didnt do nufin, all the money was returned to the sender. So only my bank account, Western Union and Ria Money Transfer are left for me to send and receive funds. That sucks...fewer trains because Moneygram was the cheapest of the very expensive options. You guys would be shocked to know how many railroaders from all around the world have bought my Brakeman-entitled "sleazy crepe" over the years.

Back to my layouts and their flaws, I love ballast but cannot really apply it here because my enemy number 1 is dust, dirt, spiders, webs, all kinds of insect no matter I keep the doors and windows almost always shut, kind of Hell's kitchen indoor. I have to clean rails once in a month manually, very tiring, too much track, though I also use cleaning cars, not too effective. And though I like the monorail, that track is very hard to clean. Oh, I still have 3 sealed packages of Monorail curved track ! Practically I haven't installed any lights, signal lights yet. Now I'm focusing on getting more locos. 

Yes, I love to keep my sort of chaotic setups very busy, a number of locomotives running at the same time, 6 - 7 above, N scale, 5 - 6 below, HO scale. I guess everybody's happy with what one has ... thanks for your input. What do you have, can you show me ?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

holava said:


> I guess everybody's happy with what one has ... thanks for your input. What do you have, can you show me ?



Sure, some of them on on here , in the IMAGES section of the gallery .. help yourself ...


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Why is it you don't have a paypal account? I just checked with United Parcel Service(UPS) and to send a 10 lb. package to Nassua, Bahamas from California would cost $196, It would be best to look closer to home. You have obviously bought a lot of stuff, how did you do that? Do you still have an Ebay account?


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Bwells said:


> Why is it you don't have a paypal account? I just checked with United Parcel Service(UPS) and to send a 10 lb. package to Nassua, Bahamas from California would cost $196, It would be best to look closer to home. You have obviously bought a lot of stuff, how did you do that? Do you still have an Ebay account?


I had it until like 2 years ago and had naturally bought some stuff that way, Ebay and PP. Then Hell broke loose between me and Ebay/Paypal and we mutually ended our bad relationship. In Europe Ebay allows sellers to advertise their emails without any restrictions, especially in Germany, the Netherlands and the UK. Now I don't need anything from there, unfortunately. I used to contact the sellers off Ebay and worked great deals wiring instant cash through Moneygram, Western Union, Ria Money Transfer.

Not a Registered User any longer, no chance. Nowadays the crisis has hit me like a truck, I'm counting every penny, and the USPS shipping to Nicaragua is also very steep. A 43 lb package cost me $ 192. Gotta sell some books. Want some ? Swapping it, lol ?


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

holava said:


> I used to contact the sellers off Ebay and worked great deals wiring instant cash through Moneygram, Western Union, Ria Money Transfer.


Isn't that a violation of the Ebay rules?


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yup, Ebay considers it a violation. They take a dim view on any communication that does not originate from their platform - even if the content has nothing to do with an "off the books" transaction. You can't blame them. The transaction is how they get paid. Ebay reads all the emails between buyers and sellers. They own the site. They own PayPal. If Ebay gets the slightest whiff you've been talking they'll dump the both of you. The average seller needs the Ebay/PayPal platform for their online store. That's why only a tiny number of very stupid sellers will talk to you. If you think you can get away with cutting out Ebay good luck. You might get away with it once or twice, but eventually they're gonna nail you. 

Are you listening to me, holava? My buddy. My old pal.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Yup, Ebay considers it a violation. They take a dim view on any communication that does not originate from their platform - even if the content has nothing to do with an "off the books" transaction. You can't blame them. The transaction is how they get paid. Ebay reads all the emails between buyers and sellers. They own the site. They own PayPal. If Ebay gets the slightest whiff you've been talking they'll dump the both of you. The average seller needs the Ebay/PayPal platform for their online store. That's why only a tiny number of very stupid sellers will talk to you. If you think you can get away with cutting out Ebay good luck. You might get away with it once or twice, but eventually they're gonna nail you.
> 
> Are you listening to me, holava? My buddy. My old pal.


Hmmm, knowing that I did it for 6 - 7 years, countless times, yet I did complete 688 transactions there for them not to whine, poor billionaires. Our merciless fight was about something else, in a few transactions they didn't return my selling fees, peanuts, greedy bastards, no lol, despite their statement and assurance to me, they had hidden charges, and when I confronted them hard and harder on different levels, their answers were simply generic, always the same, like in call centers, I know, I was a teacher sending Nicaraguan hordes into those US-run sweatshops reading a predetermined script, lose-win, ignoring all my hard arguments, shamelessly stealing from me without a previous notice, pathetic, lol. etc So I have no respect for overpaid Ebay and Paypal, naturally.


----------



## foreverautistic (May 24, 2019)

*peco code 100 dcc and pins*

anyone know what them pins are i see 8 22 or something like that what are they used for and are they work with dcc
going with peco code st-100 tracks and turnouts


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

foreverautistic said:


> anyone know what them pins are i see 8 22 or something like that what are they used for and are they work with dcc
> going with peco code st-100 tracks and turnouts


Foreverautistic Hobo, you're such a blessing now that you hit the right spot here to break whatever was going on.
:appl:


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

> Hmmm, knowing that I did it for 6 - 7 years, countless times, yet I did complete 688 transactions there for them not to whine, poor billionaires. Our merciless fight was about something else, in a few transactions they didn't return my selling fees, peanuts, greedy bastards, no lol, despite their statement and assurance to me, they had hidden charges, and when I confronted them hard and harder on different levels, their answers were simply generic, always the same, like in call centers, I know, I was a teacher sending Nicaraguan hordes into those US-run sweatshops reading a predetermined script, lose-win, ignoring all my hard arguments, shamelessly stealing from me without a previous notice, pathetic, lol. etc So I have no respect for overpaid Ebay and Paypal, naturally.


Bottom line: you don't have Ebay and Paypal accounts anymore. They dumped you. As far as millionaires and billionaires goes we have a free market system. Anyone living here can become one. It all depends on how far your talents and ambition will take you. It could be as easy as winning a lottery ticket. You could also end up living on the street in squalor. Success isn't a given just because you live here. I don't think it's any different in any other country either. Most people didn't become wealthy because it was given to them or by stealing it. They worked for it. The free market system only works if everyone involved are guaranteed access to the same tools everyone else has. That's why we have thousands of people trying to barge into our country by any means possible. 

How are things working out for you in Nicaragua? I don't think you have the right to be shaking your finger at us.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

holava said:


> Foreverautistic Hobo, you're such a blessing now that you hit the right spot here to break whatever was going on.
> :appl:



Well then Bubba,........why don't you answer his question ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cab1 said:


> Bottom line: you don't have Ebay and Paypal accounts anymore. They dumped you. As far as millionaires and billionaires goes we have a free market system. Anyone living here can become one. It all depends on how far your talents and ambition will take you. It could be as easy as winning a lottery ticket. You could also end up living on the street in squalor. Success isn't a given just because you live here. I don't think it's any different in any other country either. Most people didn't become wealthy because it was given to them or by stealing it. They worked for it. The free market system only works if everyone involved are guaranteed access to the same tools everyone else has. That's why we have thousands of people trying to barge into our country by any means possible.
> 
> How are things working out for you in Nicaragua? I don't think you have the right to be shaking your finger at us.


Thing is, holava, if you're gonna get rich on the system, we expect you to earn it, fair and square, by hard work, and not by trying to cheat the system. 

So what you're saying is that you want someone to help you bypass the system.

You don't like the fee structure? Don't participate in the marketplace. That's how Capitalism works. It isn't always pretty, but with s little regulation, it works a whole lot better than any of the alternatives.

And it just boggles my mind that in the same thread in which you're asking us for help, you're calling us names and launching into tirades about us "imperialist Yankee pigs".

Are you grotesquely stupid, or just completely clueless? If you were a teacher, heaven help the next generation of Nicuaraguans! Hopefully, you taught cooking, needlework, or some other innocuous classes like that so hundreds of your prior students aren't running around with these twisted notions of fairness and decent treatment of others that you're spewing.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

holava said:


> Foreverautistic Hobo, you're such a blessing now that you hit the right spot here to break whatever was going on.
> :appl:





sorry to disappoint you, but I -think- he posted in the wrong thread, this one was next to the one he always has posted in ...
totally unintentional I think


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

La la la la la la ... nothing new under the sun, common sense, a fifth grader even here knows that, plain silly, mean, wouldbe-offensive comments off the topic from my dearest friends keep polluting the spirit of the thread ... la la la la la la. Now you must redeem yourselves, condemned are your evil deeds ... la la la la la la, your whining big black-hearted Hell's Angels, very naughty, buying my Serious Entertainment, la la la la la la, https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/ to get even, unsuccessfully provoking Mr Holava ... la la la la la la, nothing personal, just business for trains' sake ! Why won't you stop commenting, you and your sewerage psalms, Angry Little Birds, lol ?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

holava said:


> ... la la la la la la, your whining big black-hearted Hell's Angels, very naughty, buying my Serious Entertainment, la la la la la la, to get even, unsuccessfully provoking Mr Holava ... la la la la la la,





buy your ebooks?, not a chance, lol ..
and with this one, I'm outa this thread


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Thing is, holava, if you're gonna get rich on the system, we expect you to earn it, fair and square, by hard work, and not by trying to cheat the system.
> 
> So what you're saying is that you want someone to help you bypass the system.
> 
> ...


I repeat myself, "You've got to be kidding ? Me, hurling insults at people ? I just presented my valid case, standing humbly my ground, and confronted a few really mean or playing free dumb in a joyful way. I am neither a victim nor a victimizer, just a funny guy with a great sense of humor, they say, above all, but yes, I playfully confront the really really really nasty !

Some of you just misunderstand, misrepresent the facts, you just figured or imagined or misread or misunderstood my words, making furious little clowns of yourselves, or playing sooooooo stoooooopid, venting your possibly railroading frustrations, histrionic, such as failing to hit a nail or decouple or throw a switch, who knows ? We had heard you even before you uttered your negative, extremely unfriendly thoughts and prayers ! Like everybody appreciates what you zealously think or don't. lol Still you're welcome, since you haven't abandoned voluntarily my thread or listened to my order !


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Holava... You're a stallion! You're a bronze god sacrificing yourself on the alter of righteousness for all the poor downtrodden oppressed workers living in squalor and enslaved in sweatshops by cruel, merciless, and evil American devils. I guess the perks are petty good, thorough, huh? I don't think too many people living in Managua are lucky enough to own a large multi-scale layout like yours. It almost looks like it's in a store - I'm just saying. By the way, does the wife know you're a player? You better hope not. If women over there are like some of the women over here she might rip off your other arm and beat you senseless with it. Then you'll know what life is all about!senseless


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> Holava... You're a stallion! You're a bronze god sacrificing yourself on the alter of righteousness for all the poor downtrodden oppressed workers living in squalor and enslaved in sweatshops by cruel, merciless, and evil American devils. I guess the perks are petty good, thorough, huh? I don't think too many people living in Managua are lucky enough to own a large multi-scale layout like yours. It almost looks like it's in a store - I'm just saying. By the way, does the wife know you're a player? You better hope not. If women over there are like some of the women over here she might rip off your other arm and beat you senseless with it. Then you'll know what life is all about!senseless


I know we're all having a great time, but it's really interesting to see how such a nicely polite, humble request has turned into an egregious beast, ever growing, to devour us all. We can't be taken seriously, can we, pals ?

Hi, please does anybody know these longtime famous HO Ebay sellers ?

dmwrr526
mikecdog

I need their email address or any other way to contact them, does anybody have it ? I bought from them years ago when I had and could use Paypal, but now there is no way for me to privately contact them, they are only on Ebay and I cannot contact them there. They will remenber me once I establish contact.

dmwrr526 is from Fenelton PA 16034
mikecdog is from Preston, ID 83263

I am fresh on the lookout for a compassionate good-natured railroader who would help me out a little bit for a modest commission, I'm not a business person, just an enthusiast in Nicaragua.

You exaggerate and I just exploit it as a socialist forced by capitalism in the tropics. Look, based on my number of quality experiences, married more than twice, etc, etc, women are basically the same anywhere, been all over Europe, remember I'm Czech, in the US, I lived, studied, worked, even tried black there, visited over 25 states, in Canada, in Central America. I haven't checked Asia and Africa yet. More sales, more money ! Life is hard, good, bad. Lol, what does this have to do with my thread, for trains' sake ? Oh, I see you want to "know" everything about who you play with here. I'm a Jew. That might answer all your questions.

A store ? lol. Of my ebooks, yes ! That used to be my living room in my previous marriage. I turned it into a playground. Your last line is both cool and appropriately cruel. Yet for the dubbed Czech Hollywood Warrior Priest from Serious Entertainment such a wish is the hardcore norm, lol. I sleep with an AK 47 and an extra cartridge in my open eye for my small shotgun, wanna swap it for an AR 15, Russian is good ? I love the weird way you talk trains, and nothing but trains ... so sketchy, priceless ...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm out. Added to ignore list.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Gramps said:


> I have a feeling someone is going to very angry in two weeks.


Finally I can exhale with some relief, the heavy cargo has arrived. 19 locos, 1 was lost or stolen, 2 dozens of rolling stock, 6 packs of gears. I won't sleep two days in a row. So should I be very angry because of that one loss, surely your malicious omen ? Yes, no ? I would appreciate your feedback. Now on a serious note ...


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

> I am fresh on the lookout for a compassionate good-natured railroader who would help me out a little bit for a modest commission, I'm not a business person, just an enthusiast in Nicaragua.
> 
> You exaggerate and I just exploit it as a socialist forced by capitalism in the tropics. Look, based on my number of quality experiences, married more than twice, etc, etc, women are basically the same anywhere, been all over Europe, remember I'm Czech, in the US, I lived, studied, worked, even tried black there, visited over 25 states, in Canada, in Central America. I haven't checked Asia and Africa yet. More sales, more money ! Life is hard, good, bad. Lol, what does this have to do with my thread, for trains' sake ? Oh, I see you want to "know" everything about who you play with here. I'm a Jew. That might answer all your questions.
> 
> ...


First off: I sincerely apologize for dragging your wife into this. She has nothing to do with any of this foolishness and I hate to see a woman brutalized by a man, verbally or physically, for any reason. It’s just plain wrong.

Secondly: Are you serious? If you’re a Czech and have lived long enough to have experienced what life was like living under Russian control, you should know better. I have no idea what being a Jew has to do with anything. You just don't get it.

If this is all you got, there's no sense going over the same ground. It's not fun anymore. I've got better things to do - but I'll be watching you.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

So to Holava: You have been very critical of many members of this forum and indeed to the forum itself. (My take). 
I think you have missed the whole spirit of what this forum is. Read any of the train related posts. Can you see it? It’s called GIVING. People come into it with an inquisitive and humble attitude (for the most part) and receive back advice, guidance and inspiration. 
We give what we can based on our knowledge and experience level. Some of our folks have an encyclopedic understanding of the hobby. Others, like myself, share small, specific bits of information that we have experience with. We help out the “gurus” in that they don’t have to answer every single elementary question. 
But it’s all in a spirit of giving. We all learn from each other. 
You came in here and practically demanded that we help you do some shady deals to skirt eBay. 
Yes, some of the members did accuse you of being a scammer. I will leave that be. 
I think what irritated most of us is that you broke that spirt of giving and wanted only to take. We learned nothing from you, and you gave nothing to us. It was not entertaining in the least.


----------

